# Barista Express Filter Problem



## ieeamo (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi,

I have had my barista express for over a year now. Really love it.

Recently it has had pressure issues, pressure gauge all the way up the top. taking a long time, and no coffee.

Also if I put an empty basket in, it still doesn't product any water - with pressure gauge up the top taking a long time.

I am using the dual walled double basket.

If I use the single basket, it produces a tiny amount of coffee <5mls.

I've tried cleaning it out, multiple times.

I've take out the showerhead and the rubber washer under it seems worn - would replacing that help. Any other troubleshooting that I should do?

Any ideas what to do?

Thanks!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

3 questions 
How hard is your water?
and how often have you descaled it?
and with what?


----------



## ieeamo (Mar 31, 2020)

How hard is your water?
- Very. Sort water areas, in urban location

and how often have you descaled it?
- Never

and with what?

- N/A


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

ieeamo said:


> How hard is your water?
> - Very. Sort water areas, in urban location
> 
> and how often have you descaled it?
> ...


 Sorry, confused, did you mean very soft water?


----------



## ieeamo (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes.

"Very soft water area, in urban location"


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Ah right, do you know how soft? Whats the total hardness? 
It sounds like it's blocked, probably solenoid. Which would happen with scale.
Sages are very prone to scale issues, it doesn't take much to cause problems.
I used to live in a soft water area and descaled every few months.


----------



## ieeamo (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi,

I'm not sure exactly how soft, but have never had scale issues with an washing machine etc. in 15+ years here.

However cannot be sure. If it it a scale issue, what would be the best approach to take (no harm to try it)?

Thanks @TomHughes


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

ieeamo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not sure exactly how soft, but have never had scale issues with an washing machine etc. in 15+ years here.
> 
> ...


 Personally I would get some kilrock or oust. Lactic acid based descaler. Give that a try.

If it doesn't work on a few run throughs then it's likely your solenoid is gone. Tends to be a weak link.

Is it still in warranty?


----------



## ieeamo (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi,

Unfortunately no longer in warranty.

So here is what's happened since I last posted.



I ordered some oust descaler and ran 3-4 loads through the system. This didn't lead to any improvement in symptoms.


hat is happening is - when I fill the basket with coffee and press '2 cup' there is a lot of noise for 90 seconds and no water;

The machine makes an initial loud noise, but then goes into a long low humm;


When the noise finishes, and I take the basket out again, the coffee grinds are soft and spongy;


This issue persists even if I grind the coffee on most-coarse setting;


If I run water through with no basket it comes out OK.



I've disassembled the machine and taken out both the motor and the 3-way solenoid. I've soaked both in oust to see if that will work.

I then started to dissemble the motor, and after slowly taking it apart I cannot find the small 4mm nylon ball in the motor (shown in the video below a 9mins 15seconds).

*It appears to me that the motor is non-functional as the nylon ball has been worn down / disappeared. This would result in failure of the motor to generate pressure. Could someone here verify is this is probable cause?*

I have ordered a replacement solenoid and replacement motor, so am awaiting them arriving before posting again.

Also, If anyone knows where I might find a 4mm diameter nylon ball around the house, let me know.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Wait, did you say you were using the dual walled basket?


----------



## ieeamo (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Why are you using that? It's designed for pre-ground. Have you checked it's not blocked? 
If you use proper ground coffee in it from the sage grinder it gets blocked with fines.


----------



## ieeamo (Mar 31, 2020)

😐. What should I be using?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

ieeamo said:


> 😐. What should I be using?


 The single walled ones. 
Throw the dual walled ones in the bin. They shouldn't even be shipped with the BE 
Are you using freshly roasted coffee from a decent roaster?


----------

